# WHO IS THIS CUTE HAVANESE



## Suzi

Hi I loved this picture but I don't know who it is? Does any one know?


----------



## Pattie

I don't know but it is wonderful.


----------



## Kathie

Where did you see it, Suzi?


----------



## Suzi

I found it yesterday when I was looking at posts I can't remember where.
So who is this proud new Mom.?


----------



## Pattie

That's my baby, ChaCha, a really proud new mom. Love what you've done with the photo!!!!!!!! BIG GRIN!!!!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Maybe Clare's dog Dizzie or Nellie?


----------



## clare

Nope, it's not one of mine!But a really lovely Hav.


----------



## Suzi

Someone must know who the Havanese is


----------



## katkoota

Suzi said:


> Someone must know who the Havanese is


According to this thread: Need Photos For Upcoming Banner ; post #57, it is Sergio  he sure is adorable and I love the cheerful face ^_^


----------



## Suzi

katkoota said:


> According to this thread: Need Photos For Upcoming Banner ; post #57, it is Sergio  he sure is adorable and I love the cheerful face ^_^


 Yea Kat, Sergio sure is a sweet Havanese! Good job finding out! Now his mom needs to know!


----------



## Suzi

Okay now that that mystery is solved who are these sweet Havanese


----------



## Pattie

Oh, aren't those 3 wonderful?


----------



## clare

What cutie pies! Suzi is it possible to post the original photo along side your art work?


----------



## dodrop82

Suzi, Did you figure out what program you're using to do that??? I looked around on my computer and couldn't find anything creative on it...not even on my camera software. I'm sure I got something somewhere...I just can't find it! I struggle so...HeeHee!


----------



## Brady's mom

Those 3 are Linda's Freddie, Bella and Scudder


----------



## Pattie

Suzi,

I love what you do so much that I tried to do one of Cruze. I have a long way to go to do one as whimsical as yours, and it is not quite finished yet, but here it is so far. Freddie, Bella and Scudder look wonderful in their painting.


----------



## Suzi

Patty that is great! Its fun to do isn't it. I like the out doors on grass or flowers the best. 
Suzi, Did you figure out what program you're using to do that??? I looked around on my computer and couldn't find anything creative on it...not even on my camera software. I'm sure I got something somewhere...I just can't find it! I struggle so...HeeHee
I have windows 7 and it comes up when I right click on a photo then choose edit. I wounder if windows word has anything.It shows a picture of a pallet with a paint brush . I'll look agian and see if I can figure out what it is called


----------



## Suzi

Brady's mom said:


> Those 3 are Linda's Freddie, Bella and Scudder


 Your right! :whoo:


----------



## Suzi

clare said:


> What cutie pies! Suzi is it possible to post the original photo along side your art work?


 I would only I forgot to save the original's


----------



## shimpli

They are so cute... Keep painting, Suzi.


----------



## Pattie

Suzi,

I LOVE your work. You are an inspiration. I will keep working on doing one for each of my dogs and put it up on my website when they are finished. I adore the one you did of ChaCha. Thank you.


----------



## Suzi

Who are these two Best Friends!


----------



## shimpli

Ohh my... Those are my girls. Love it !!! Thanks.


----------



## Suzi

Pattie said:


> Suzi,
> 
> I LOVE your work. You are an inspiration. I will keep working on doing one for each of my dogs and put it up on my website when they are finished. I adore the one you did of ChaCha. Thank you.


 Thanks Pattie  I need to get some better pictures of Maddie I started one but its not to my liking yet. What is so fun is its free! Your first attempt looks really nice. I tend to go over board I never know when to stop.
When the puppy's get bigger I would be cute to have one with all of them 
PS Please put copies here also!


----------



## Suzi

Who is this new big brother?


----------



## Pattie

Who is this lovely boy? Love that he is smelling the pretty flowers. You should make a book of these, or how about an album? I just love what you do.


----------



## Sergio

Thanks everyone! It is indeed Sergio amidst the tulips - one of our favorite photos of him. We haven't been on the site lately.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Love it Suzi! Yes, that is my Aug-Dog, and such a wonderful big brother he is!


----------



## TilliesMom

wow! so unique and beautiful! these would be a great addition to the calendar someday! What program are you using Suzi?


----------



## Kathie

I found it! I did what Suzi said and right-clicked on the picture and then clicked on edit. I gave it a try but didn't do so great. Will try again when I have more time. I'm not the most creative person in the world!!!


----------



## dodrop82

I have Windows 7 too, but that's not what happens for me. I get Edit, but then it just takes me to paint, and I don't know what to do with the paint...I don't get it!!!!!


----------



## Suzi

dodrop82 said:


> I have Windows 7 too, but that's not what happens for me. I get Edit, but then it just takes me to paint, and I don't know what to do with the paint...I don't get it!!!!!


 If the picture is there that is the first step
I learned by pushing all the buttons . 
At the top it says Home/ view/ Home is where you do all the painting
If the picture is too small you can go to view and push go in or go out when you get the size you like push home. You can also enlarge a smaller picture while in the Home section by pushing resize and enlarge the percentage and pixels/
Once you have the picture a size that you would like to work on their is a box with a pencil, paint can, a A ,the last line has a thing that looks like s eyedropper click on that it copies colors for you . click and bring it down to the picture and click a a part of the picture. It will read what color you need. Then go to the box with brushes I have been playing with the oil and water color ones the most. Then pick the size you want you just have to play around with the size. If you want to add your own colors push on color one and then choose a color from the chart it is fun to make custom colors by pushing edit colors.Bring the bar up or down to darken or lighted
If this isn't the same program I don't know how to help you. Let me know if you need more help.


----------



## dodrop82

BaaaHaaaHaHahaaaa! I did it...badly...but I did it! Good directions, Suzi! Thank you! I'll work on my skills and show you if I ever do a good job!


----------



## Suzi

dodrop82 said:


> BaaaHaaaHaHahaaaa! I did it...badly...but I did it! Good directions, Suzi! Thank you! I'll work on my skills and show you if I ever do a good job!


 I have a lap top with out a mouse so I draw with my fingers. I really want to buy a temp let? I asked my Brother to invent it and I guess it has been done. It would be much easier to use your hands normally


----------



## krandall

Suzi said:


> I have a lap top with out a mouse so I draw with my fingers. I really want to buy a temp let? I asked my Brother to invent it and I guess it has been done. It would be much easier to use your hands normally


I do a lot of Photoshop work, both for editing photos and creative work. I can't imagine working without a tablet. The Wacom consumer grade "Bamboo Fun" tablet is well under $100, and more than adequate for anyone playing around casually. Once you've used a pen tablet, you'll never go back to a mouse!!!

Here's a portrait I did of Kodi for a contest for my Photography Club recently. Kodi was done by hand, using a Wacom pen tablet, while the background was done by running the original photo through some filters in Photoshop. (Pixel Bender, a free plug-in from Adobe)

Suzi, get yourself a Bamboo Fun... you'll LOVE it!!!


----------



## clare

Oh Karen,thats a great picture of dear Kodi.How did you get on in the contest?


----------



## Pattie

Karen,

You did a fabulous job! I love it.


----------



## Luciledodd

Karen Kodi is really handsome.


----------



## krandall

clare said:


> Oh Karen,thats a great picture of dear Kodi.How did you get on in the contest?


We won.


----------



## krandall

Thanks!


----------



## Julie

That's really cool Karen.....I love it!


----------



## Suzi

That is beautiful. I'm going to get the Bamboo Fun . I love the way the flowers turned out Photo shop will be on my list also! I'm showing my HD right now !:whoo:


----------



## krandall

Suzi said:


> That is beautiful. I'm going to get the Bamboo Fun . I love the way the flowers turned out Photo shop will be on my list also! I'm showing my HD right now !:whoo:


You might want to start with Photoshop Elements. The full blown version of Photoshop is very expensive, and there is a STEEP learning curve. PS Elements is under $100 (check, because sometimes you can get "package deals" of a Wacom tablet and PSE together) and it is MUCH easier to learn to use. It will do most anything that I think you'd be interested in doing... certainly SO much more than Windows that it can keep you busy for quite a while.

Then, if you choose to move up to the full version of Photoshop. you can usually do it as an upgrade, for less money than buying the program new. And you will already have a a head start on learning how to use it, because they are similar in the way they work. (there are just MANY more "bells and whistles" in PS) Also, there are some fun "consumer" parts to Elements that are NOT in PS... "project templates" for scrapbooks, cards, etc.

BTW, there is nothing in my painting that I couldn't have done in Elements, I don't think.


----------



## Suzi

krandall said:


> You might want to start with Photoshop Elements. The full blown version of Photoshop is very expensive, and there is a STEEP learning curve. PS Elements is under $100 (check, because sometimes you can get "package deals" of a Wacom tablet and PSE together) and it is MUCH easier to learn to use. It will do most anything that I think you'd be interested in doing... certainly SO much more than Windows that it can keep you busy for quite a while.
> 
> Then, if you choose to move up to the full version of Photoshop. you can usually do it as an upgrade, for less money than buying the program new. And you will already have a a head start on learning how to use it, because they are similar in the way they work. (there are just MANY more "bells and whistles" in PS) Also, there are some fun "consumer" parts to Elements that are NOT in PS... "project templates" for scrapbooks, cards, etc.
> 
> BTW, there is nothing in my painting that I couldn't have done in Elements, I don't think.


 I have herd Photo shop is hard! I would like to learn how to put two pictures together I have troubles taking a good picture of the Sisters I'm sure the program I have can do that. I loved the effect you did on the flowers.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

krandall said:


> I do a lot of Photoshop work, both for editing photos and creative work. I can't imagine working without a tablet. The Wacom consumer grade "Bamboo Fun" tablet is well under $100, and more than adequate for anyone playing around casually. Once you've used a pen tablet, you'll never go back to a mouse!!!
> 
> Here's a portrait I did of Kodi for a contest for my Photography Club recently. Kodi was done by hand, using a Wacom pen tablet, while the background was done by running the original photo through some filters in Photoshop. (Pixel Bender, a free plug-in from Adobe)
> 
> Suzi, get yourself a Bamboo Fun... you'll LOVE it!!!


WOW!! He sure is a cutie and the picture is great. I am clueless as to what you guys are talking about. Sounds fun, though! BTW how are Kodi's bangs cut? Lizzie FINALLY looks like a Havanese after her bad cut at Christmas, but we cannot really see her eyes and the family does not like a topknot in her.


----------



## krandall

Suzi said:


> I have herd Photo shop is hard! I would like to learn how to put two pictures together I have troubles taking a good picture of the Sisters I'm sure the program I have can do that. I loved the effect you did on the flowers.


Programs don't take (or make!) good pictures... people do! Here are some hints for good Hav pictures:

* Get down on the ground with them. Dogs look best at eye-level. If that's too difficult, (I think I remember reading that you have back problems) get THEM up OFF the ground! Just don't shoot down at them.

* Have a second person (if at all possible) to attract their attention. Dogs are often "camera shy" and turn away from cameras.

* DON'T use "red eye reduction". The initial burst of flash makes them turn away or blink. Plan on fixing red eye (or in the case of dogs, "green eye":biggrin1 in post processing. You have to do this manually, as "red eye" fixes in software are looking to replace red, not the color dogs' eyes glow.

* For indoor photos, turn up your ISO and shoot without flash. Have them in diffuse window light if at all possible. This is PARTICULARLY important with B&W dogs, whose strong contrasts tend to fool the exposure meter in cameras.

* For motion shots, shoot outdoors. Early morning or late afternoon light is most flattering. Unless you have a fast DSLR, you'll have the best chance of catching something cute if the dog is running straight toward you. So work with another person who can take the dog away, then you call the dog toward you and shoot as the run.

* With a point and shoot, you will get a faster response from your camera if you "pre focus" by depressing the shutter button half way, while pointing it at the grass, about where you want to take the photo. Then press the rest of the way when the dog reaches that point.

* Light overcast is GREAT (and I know in the Pacific North West you get lots of it!) just keep your ISO high enough that the shutter speed stays up at at least 1/125th of a second. If you are using a telephoto setting or the dog is moving fast, you'll need it much faster... perhaps as high as 1/1000th of a second.

NOW, once you are starting with great photos, you can have a BLAST with them in Photoshop!


----------



## TilliesMom

This is AWESOME Karen! My dh loves photography, I'll pass these lessons onto him for sure!! You should restart a new thread with "How to take a rockin' hav photo" as the title!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Well, Karen, tell that to my dogs - that they are supposed to be camera shy and run. I usually end up with them in my face, trying to lick the camera! Interesting information, but lots for this simple mind to think about all at once!  I just have a point and shoot, but I hope to try some of your tips. Many of you on here take such wonderful photos. I would sure like to improve my abilities. Appreciate you who have the knowledge sharing your tips!!


----------



## krandall

Lizzie'sMom said:


> WOW!! He sure is a cutie and the picture is great. I am clueless as to what you guys are talking about. Sounds fun, though! BTW how are Kodi's bangs cut? Lizzie FINALLY looks like a Havanese after her bad cut at Christmas, but we cannot really see her eyes and the family does not like a topknot in her.


Thanks. It's sort of the "Sierra cut"... you can search the archives, there's a whole thread about how to do it.


----------



## krandall

TilliesMom said:


> This is AWESOME Karen! My dh loves photography, I'll pass these lessons onto him for sure!! You should restart a new thread with "How to take a rockin' hav photo" as the title!!


Done!


----------



## krandall

motherslittlehelper said:


> Well, Karen, tell that to my dogs - that they are supposed to be camera shy and run. I usually end up with them in my face, trying to lick the camera! Interesting information, but lots for this simple mind to think about all at once!  I just have a point and shoot, but I hope to try some of your tips. Many of you on here take such wonderful photos. I would sure like to improve my abilities. Appreciate you who have the knowledge sharing your tips!!


Yeah, Kodi does that too. I added that to the "how to".:biggrin1:


----------



## CacheHavs

here is my try at it, I know I am no artist, but it is fun to just mess around none the less


----------



## Suzi

I love what you did it looks great. Its fun to do isn't it! And Who is that beautiful Havanese?


----------



## krandall

CacheHavs said:


> here is my try at it, I know I am no artist, but it is fun to just mess around none the less


Oh, that's great, Heather!!! What a handsome boy!


----------



## CacheHavs

aww thanks Suzi and Karen. The picture is my avatar which is my girl from my red wine litter "Shiraz" I may keep playing with it, but only after I know all is said and done with our calendar, I am now just waiting to hear back from the printers again. 
But I do have to say thanks for introducing to yet another addictive thing to add to me not getting any thing else that needs to be done, done


----------



## Kathie

I got an email from Amazon today advertising - you guessed it - the Wacom tablets! The pen tablet was $57 but the fun table was $169! Then there was a pen & touch one that included Photoshop Elements software for $87.

For someone who is not artistically inclined or creative - which would you suggest, Karen?


----------



## motherslittlehelper

I have admitted I am technologically behind the times, so please help me out here - no rolling of eyes please!! :biggrin1: What is this Wacom tablet gizmo? Does it connect to your computer by way of USB port or something and you use it in place of a keyboard so that you can edit your photos or do art work easier and with more options than using a mouse or one of those touch pads? If so, sounds like a fun gadget and totally could be addictive??  Especially if one is an 'artsy' sort! :biggrin1:


----------



## krandall

Kathie said:


> I got an email from Amazon today advertising - you guessed it - the Wacom tablets! The pen tablet was $57 but the fun table was $169! Then there was a pen & touch one that included Photoshop Elements software for $87.
> 
> For someone who is not artistically inclined or creative - which would you suggest, Karen?


I might have gotten the names mixed up... It's been a while since I bought one (my Intuous tablet must be at least 6 years old and still works like a champ!). For anyone who doesn't already own some version of Photoshop or Elements, I'd get the tablet that comes bundled with Elements. You just won't be able to do nearly as much with the tablet if you don't have good software to go with it.


----------



## krandall

motherslittlehelper said:


> I have admitted I am technologically behind the times, so please help me out here - no rolling of eyes please!! :biggrin1: What is this Wacom tablet gizmo? Does it connect to your computer by way of USB port or something and you use it in place of a keyboard so that you can edit your photos or do art work easier and with more options than using a mouse or one of those touch pads? If so, sounds like a fun gadget and totally could be addictive??  Especially if one is an 'artsy' sort! :biggrin1:


Yes, it's a flat tablet that you actually draw on with a pen. The pen is pressure sensitive, and depending on your software, you have lots of different "brush" sizes and shapes available to work with.

They really are addictive... Once you've worked with one, a mouse, or even a touch pad seems very clumsy. It's like the difference between writing with a pen or a fat kids crayon. The pen gives you SO much more control.


----------



## Suzi

motherslittlehelper said:


> I have admitted I am technologically behind the times, so please help me out here - no rolling of eyes please!! :biggrin1: What is this Wacom tablet gizmo? Does it connect to your computer by way of USB port or something and you use it in place of a keyboard so that you can edit your photos or do art work easier and with more options than using a mouse or one of those touch pads? If so, sounds like a fun gadget and totally could be addictive??  Especially if one is an 'artsy' sort! :biggrin1:


 I am diffidently technologically challenged I bought the bamboo tablet today and had to have my bro help me download it into my computer. I have no idea why the darn thing would not just pop up and download I had to get in to my computer system and manually start it. 
I played around a bit tonight before American Idol. I bought a $68.00 one have no idea what I'm missing out on not having the $199.00 one I didn't even look I have been trying to find the perfect picture of Maddie she is next on my list to paint. If the sun would come out we may have to go take some photos!


----------



## krandall

Suzi said:


> I am diffidently technologically challenged I bought the bamboo tablet today and had to have my bro help me download it into my computer. I have no idea why the darn thing would not just pop up and download I had to get in to my computer system and manually start it.
> I played around a bit tonight before American Idol. I bought a $68.00 one have no idea what I'm missing out on not having the $199.00 one I didn't even look I have been trying to find the perfect picture of Maddie she is next on my list to paint. If the sun would come out we may have to go take some photos!


The more expensive ones have a bunch of customizable buttons that you can manually assign for certain tasks that you do a lot in Photoshop. You're right, you don't need that. Also, the bigger ones are more expensive. Then you take a BIG jump up in price in the Wacom product line-up to the "Intuous" tablets, which are more for professionals. that's what I use on my desk top. It's a much more robust tablet, and the pen has a more solid feel to it. It also has more pressure sensitivity than the "Bamboo" line. The top of the Wacom line is the "Cintique". (which I lust after, but just can't justify the cost!!!) The Cintique is a combination monitor AND tablet, so you draw directly ON the screen. They are awesome, but cost about $3500


----------



## Kathie

Karen, I'm thinking of getting the $87 dollar one with the Photoshop Elements but wondered if I can do anything decent looking without having any real creative talent. What do you think?


----------



## Suzi

Kathie said:


> Karen, I'm thinking of getting the $87 dollar one with the Photoshop Elements but wondered if I can do anything decent looking without having any real creative talent. What do you think?


 I think it depends on if you have time and patience to practice.It can be just like tracing or you can add your own colors and subject. Mine look like a kid did it but I like that whimsical look. I also like the looks of the impressionist they used a lot of dots and dashes worm and cool colors and light was very important also.  I say get it and try it. look up consumer reports or Google the product to see if that on is good.


----------



## krandall

I agree with Suzi... What's "good"? If you enjoy the process and enjoy the result, who cares what the rest of the world thinks anyway? It's more fun than monkeys if you approach it from the aspect of enjoyment rather than the aspect of having to great "great art".

As far as Consumer's or Google is concerned, you can certainly do that if you want, but Wacom is THE name in tablets. You won't find anything better... even their cheap ones out-perform the competition. It's sort of like the difference between Adobe (Photoshop and Elements) and the many other photo/graphics programs. The others are all also rans.


----------



## Suzi

Karen,
Okay I hope I can explain this so you will understand. Some of my pictures I can have a wide brush and I like that I have been trying a picture of maddie and it will only let me have a small size even when I push the thickest width it is too small. Does it have anything to do with pixel size in the picture?


----------



## krandall

Suzi said:


> Karen,
> Okay I hope I can explain this so you will understand. Some of my pictures I can have a wide brush and I like that I have been trying a picture of maddie and it will only let me have a small size even when I push the thickest width it is too small. Does it have anything to do with pixel size in the picture?


It could, but it would have to be an AWFULLY large file size for that to happen. My camera takes 18MP+ photos, and I can still get a brush size large enough that it will take a big swath over the photo. (although it bogs the computer down to do that!:biggrin1 what program are you working in? Elements? Or are you still using the thing in Windows? If you are in Elements, you should be able to change the brush size (and he soft or hardness of the brush edge) using a slider. it used to be in the upper left corner of the screen, unless it has changed.


----------



## Suzi

I'm still using the old one I am waiting for a bit to buy the photo shop. I guess I could play around and see what size the photos are that allow me to have a wide brush.


----------



## Suzi

I wounder who this is?


----------



## Kathie

That is adorable, Suzi! I love what you're doing! I still haven't gotten around to trying what I have in windows. Is that what you used? I can't concentrate on much when I have one eye on McGee all the time! Maybe when things settle down a little.


----------



## shimpli

Cute, cute... Maddie, of course.


----------



## Suzi

Kathie said:


> That is adorable, Suzi! I love what you're doing! I still haven't gotten around to trying what I have in windows. Is that what you used? I can't concentrate on much when I have one eye on McGee all the time! Maybe when things settle down a little.


 Yes I'm using windows. And I bought a Bamboo pad. Going to a breeders home Wed to have some loose leash lessons and I have been trying to Paint one for her but am having troubles for some reason. Some photos are easier then others. Hope you can find the time to start playing around.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Another great effort, Suzi! I also love what you are doing!


----------



## krandall

Suzi said:


> I wounder who this is?


Oh, I missed this one! Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## clare

The best one yet!


----------



## Pattie

I love this thread. I just got Photoshop elements 9 and Premier Elements 9. Just staring to try to learn to use it. On sale for $79.


----------



## Suzi

Pattie said:


> I love this thread. I just got Photoshop elements 9 and Premier Elements 9. Just staring to try to learn to use it. On sale for $79.


 That sounds like a good deal! I decided I'm going to wait to get photo shop. I'm still having fun with the one that came with my computer .


----------



## Suzi

motherslittlehelper said:


> Another great effort, Suzi! I also love what you are doing!


 Thanks! I took Augies to kinkoes and blew it up. I love the way it turned out I think its 11x17 We need to get together for our play date.


----------



## Suzi

Here is a hint this cutie was small enough to fit in a tea cup at one time !


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Suzi said:


> Thanks! I took Augies to kinkoes and blew it up. I love the way it turned out I think its 11x17 We need to get together for our play date.


Awesome!! Can't wait to see it. Yes, we do need to make that play date happen! PM me what works for you and hopefully we can find a time good for us both and that Mother Nature will cooperate!!


----------



## krandall

Suzi said:


> Here is a hint this cutie was small enough to fit in a tea cup at one time !


Tha-a-a-a-t's Miss NELLIE MOSSA!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Pattie

I love Nellie Mossa and you did a wonderful portrait of her.


----------



## Suzi

I think Zoey is in love with this Havanese!


----------



## Pattie

I know I am.:biggrin1:


----------



## Suzi

Okay This sweet Havanese has a Mother who wants to learn to photo paint!


----------



## Suzi

Suzi said:


> Okay This sweet Havanese has a Mother who wants to learn to photo paint!


 Clue #2 Yougie Bear had a friend named?


----------



## mintchip

Stacey's Baby Boo


----------



## dodrop82

BaaHaaHaHaHa!!!! OH, Suzi! I LOVE it!!!! Yeah, that is exactly what I can't do!


----------



## Suzi

dodrop82 said:


> BaaHaaHaHaHa!!!! OH, Suzi! I LOVE it!!!! Yeah, that is exactly what I can't do!


 Stacey you finally found your special surprise! White Havies are harder to Paint!


----------



## dodrop82

Maybe that's my problem!....No it ain't, cause I've tried to do my Mom's cockers too, and they look rediculous! You did a wonderful job, Suz!


----------



## dodrop82

Excellant, Suzi! I don't know who Will is...Evidently I have not been paying attention!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

dodrop82 said:


> Excellant, Suzi! I don't know who Will is...Evidently I have not been paying attention!


Cute, Suzi! That makes two of us Stacey!


----------



## Narwyn

Hi Suzi,

I am flattered you liked the picture of Will, but can you please remove it? 

It was taken from another venue without permission of me, Will's owner, OR the photographer. 

By posting it here, it becomes property of this forum... which is why you are all thinking, who is Will? As my pictures don't make appearance here. ;-)

I am sure your intentions are good, but especially if the photograph is coming from somewhere other than this actual forum, permissions are always a good idea. 

Thank you!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Narwyn said:


> Hi Suzi,
> 
> I am flattered you liked the picture of Will, but can you please remove it?
> 
> It was taken from another venue without permission of me, Will's owner, OR the photographer.
> 
> By posting it here, it becomes property of this forum... which is why you are all thinking, who is Will? As my pictures don't make appearance here. ;-)
> 
> I am sure your intentions are good, but especially if the photograph is coming from somewhere other than this actual forum, permissions are always a good idea.
> 
> Thank you!


So are PMs....


----------



## Luciledodd

I thought the same thing when I read this last night. Suzi you have permission to color any pictures of mine, cat or rooster that you can find.

Lucile


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> So are PMs....





Luciledodd said:


> I thought the same thing when I read this last night. Suzi you have permission to color any pictures of mine, cat or rooster that you can find.
> 
> Lucile


My thoughts, exactly.


----------



## Kathie

Suzi, I would also be thrilled to have you make one of your creative pictures with Abby or McGee!


----------



## Suzi

I should ask permission especially when I take stuff from someones web page that is a bit wrong:nono: I took another picture or two from A breeder that has Zoeys grandmother and Grandfather... Ya I guess I have taken a bunch of pictures off the Internet but I still don't want to upset anyone.


----------



## Luciledodd

Suzi once someone puts something on the internet, it is made public and is fair game in my opinion. We are always being cautioned about what we put on the internet. Don't worry about it, if they didn't want their dog shown, then they shouldn't have put its picture up.

My daughter has put up a aterrible picture of me on the internet and I would hate for any of you to see it. I look like some white-trash granny. But if someone sees it and uses it for something, I don't think there is a thing I could or would do about it. Now it you had sold that picture, you might have been crossing a line, but if it was not copywrited there wasn't anything illegal done.


----------



## Julie

Suzi-
I like seeing what you do also,but I do think it is best to ask permission. It may not be a popular sentiment here,but I also would not want anyone using my photos without my permission.

I actually thought Kat's comments were very kind.


----------



## krandall

Luciledodd said:


> Suzi once someone puts something on the internet, it is made public and is fair game in my opinion. We are always being cautioned about what we put on the internet. Don't worry about it, if they didn't want their dog shown, then they shouldn't have put its picture up.
> 
> My daughter has put up a aterrible picture of me on the internet and I would hate for any of you to see it. I look like some white-trash granny. But if someone sees it and uses it for something, I don't think there is a thing I could or would do about it. Now it you had sold that picture, you might have been crossing a line, but if it was not copywrited there wasn't anything illegal done.


Hi Lucile, this isn't correct. The person who took the photo IS the legal owner of the photo, including all rights of use, unless they have specificically waived (or sold) those rights. It is, unfortunately, true that it is very hard to police this on the internet. But use of someone else's material, even to use to make a derivative, is not legal, and people should be aware of that.

In most cases, the most that makes sense to do is exactly what Kat did... Simply ask the person to take the photo down off their site if you don't want them using it. To do more typically costs more in legal fees than it's worth. Most people use materials without really thinking it through, not because they purposely are trying to "steal" the material. Most are willing to take the material down if asked. (I do a fair amount of photography for magazines, and occasionally allow my work to be published in on-line venues, so this is something I deal with fairly frequently)

You are right, though, that if we REALLY don't want something to be used somewhere else on the internet, the only way to COMPLETELY control it is not to post it on the internet to start with. If the concerns are more about the loss of income from material (as it sometimes is in my case) I only allow low rez versions of any photo to be posted on the internet. Thatway there is simply not enough resolution to be of any use in a print publication. If someone wants to use the photo, thay have to come to me for the original.


----------



## Suzi

krandall said:


> Hi Lucile, this isn't correct. The person who took the photo IS the legal owner of the photo, including all rights of use, unless they have specificically waived (or sold) those rights. It is, unfortunately, true that it is very hard to police this on the internet. But use of someone else's material, even to use to make a derivative, is not legal, and people should be aware of that.
> 
> In most cases, the most that makes sense to do is exactly what Kat did... Simply ask the person to take the photo down off their site if you don't want them using it. To do more typically costs more in legal fees than it's worth. Most people use materials without really thinking it through, not because they purposely are trying to "steal" the material. Most are willing to take the material down if asked. (I do a fair amount of photography for magazines, and occasionally allow my work to be published in on-line venues, so this is something I deal with fairly frequently)
> 
> You are right, though, that if we REALLY don't want something to be used somewhere else on the internet, the only way to COMPLETELY control it is not to post it on the internet to start with. If the concerns are more about the loss of income from material (as it sometimes is in my case) I only allow low rez versions of any photo to be posted on the internet. Thatway there is simply not enough resolution to be of any use in a print publication. If someone wants to use the photo, thay have to come to me for the original.


 them.  
First of all I do not want to upset anyone. I was not offended at all to be asked to remove the picture I felt. bad I overstepped my boundaries with someone who I care about. so what I have to say is not directed to Kat or you.
I went to art school in my younger years. It was common practice that we used photos and other medium to study and learn from. It was not unusual for us to even totally copy another work of art. So I have been used to using others work to develop my own.
I later in live developed my own ceramic lines. I designed children tea sets .I was taken out of business because someone took my products and copyed had them manufactured in Korea for a 1/4 of the cost. My tea sets were $80.00 retail and the copies were around $20.00 To $30.00. I couldn't do anything about it because I didn't have a copy Right. In order to actually sew or have the right to own a original photo or anything a person creates you have to spend a lot of money to hire a attorney to have it documented. I tried to have a product Trade Marked and I found out it was not a original enough Idea to bother trying. It was a card Board doll house.
It was during that experience I learned more about copy rights and TM . It is legal to use someone else's work if you change 3 things about it. Say I scanned a photo of some famous photographer who has paid the money to have their photos copy righted. I then go to my Editing and start my photo painting process. It is very easy to change three things about it I could do that and sell that to anyone I wanted. 
All the Paintings I have posted are open game to anyone taking and copying and making a profit from them. As a matter of fact all the pictures that Heather posted for the calender could be copied and used for profit if she didn't have a copy right on them. 
Karen just because you took a picture does not mean that it belongs to you unless you pay to have it protected . And then if someone changes three things about it you have no recourse or legal rights.
I don't know how it is done but people that really want to protect a picture on the computer can I have several times not been able to copy things from web pages. I was studying flowers a while back and couldn't copy


----------



## Kathie

I don't think what Kat said was wrong - I just think it would have been nicer if she had sent Suzi a private message.

I do know McGee's breeder (Prairiwind) has done something so that her photos cannot be copied. I found that out when I wanted to put McGee's parent's pictures in his picture file.


----------



## krandall

I'm sorry Suzi, but this is just plain incorrect. (in terms of copyright... I know nothing abbout trade marks, but I believe there is a substantial difference). Please check with a copyright attorney if you don't believe me. In the mean time, I've included a couple of good links below to help educate people.

You can certainly use a photo (or painting for that matter) to make a derivative work FOR PRACTICE and you personal enjoyment, but not to sell or publish.

The maker of a photograph is ABSOLUTELY the sole owner of that photo unless they have sold or given those rights to someone else. Why do you think there are stock sites. With photos for sale all over the web? When I sell photos, i sell only single use rights, meaning that the magazine can publish the photo just once. In the U.S., I typically sell first North American rights, meaning that I won't publish the photo elsewhere until my editor here in the U.S. has had time to publish it. On the few occasions that I've sold a photo for web publication, it has also been For single use, meaning that the publisher can use it with a specific article, on a specific web site. What this essentially means is that I sell the right to use a photo once, but I still maintain complete control of the photo beyond that use.

Anyone can REGISTER their copyright of their photos with the U.S. Government. It's easy and inexpensive and does not require a lawyer. The advantage of registering your copyright is that you can potentially recover more in damages than you could if you didn't register the photo, and it's much easier to prove that the photo was yours to start with. For the kind of photos most of us post on the forum, they have little commercial value, and it's probably not worth registering them. (I don't, though I do register my serious photography)

For more about photo copyrights see:

http://www.peterkrogh.com/copyright/main.html

If you want to register your images with the U.S. copyright office, you can visit this site for details:

http://www.copyright.gov/help/faq/faq-register.html#register

There is a nominal fee, and photos can be submitted either on CD, DVD or digitally over the internet.



Suzi said:


> them.
> First of all I do not want to upset anyone. I was not offended at all to be asked to remove the picture I felt. bad I overstepped my boundaries with someone who I care about. so what I have to say is not directed to Kat or you.
> I went to art school in my younger years. It was common practice that we used photos and other medium to study and learn from. It was not unusual for us to even totally copy another work of art. So I have been used to using others work to develop my own.
> I later in live developed my own ceramic lines. I designed children tea sets .I was taken out of business because someone took my products and copyed had them manufactured in Korea for a 1/4 of the cost. My tea sets were $80.00 retail and the copies were around $20.00 To $30.00. I couldn't do anything about it because I didn't have a copy Right. In order to actually sew or have the right to own a original photo or anything a person creates you have to spend a lot of money to hire a attorney to have it documented. I tried to have a product Trade Marked and I found out it was not a original enough Idea to bother trying. It was a card Board doll house.
> It was during that experience I learned more about copy rights and TM . It is legal to use someone else's work if you change 3 things about it. Say I scanned a photo of some famous photographer who has paid the money to have their photos copy righted. I then go to my Editing and start my photo painting process. It is very easy to change three things about it I could do that and sell that to anyone I wanted.
> All the Paintings I have posted are open game to anyone taking and copying and making a profit from them. As a matter of fact all the pictures that Heather posted for the calender could be copied and used for profit if she didn't have a copy right on them.
> Karen just because you took a picture does not mean that it belongs to you unless you pay to have it protected . And then if someone changes three things about it you have no recourse or legal rights.
> I don't know how it is done but people that really want to protect a picture on the computer can I have several times not been able to copy things from web pages. I was studying flowers a while back and couldn't copy


----------



## Luciledodd

Well I'm going to jump into this again. First thing though, I am not taking offence or belittling anyone. That said, I have quite a lot of experience with the copywrite laws. We design subdivisions, parks, golf courses, highways, etc. All of our plans go out with a c inside of a circle in the title block. That signifies that these are copywrited plans and may not be used by anyone without our permission. We don't actually register the copywrite unless we are not paid for our work. For our work, we have 2 years to register the cw. We have had to do so several times to keep the person who hired us and didn't pay from using the design without having paid us. Once we are paid, I don't care what they do with the design. As I understand there is a 90 day time frame on photos before it actually has to be registered. If not registered then the person who puts his work out for all to see runs the risk of someone taking that work and reselling it or whatever. I don't think that an unregistered work would have a legal claim. Surely there is a cw lawyer on this forum that can put a period to this discussion.

I do think that the owner of the dog acted in am improper manner by pubically dressing down Suzi. It might have been worded politely, but still was humilating; therefore not polite. Makes me feel like someone slapped my child when one of the forum members is talked down to. If the dogs owner had not posted, I would bet that 99% of us would not have known whose dog it was or cared. And Suzi was wrong in that she thought the dog's owner would be delighted with the rendering and most of us would have been if it were our dog. Now I have probably shot my mouth off enough and will yield the floor.

It has been 2 years since we actually had to register a set of plans for a sewer system that we designed and did not get paid for. If the law has changed since then, I don't know about it.


----------



## krandall

Luciledodd said:


> As I understand there is a 90 day time frame on photos before it actually has to be registered. If not registered then the person who puts his work out for all to see runs the risk of someone taking that work and reselling it or whatever. I don't think that an unregistered work would have a legal claim. /QUOTE]
> 
> Hi Lucile, i know nothing aboit copyrighting your sorts of plans, or what the rulse are for them. I DO know photography. Here is a direct quote form the U.S. governement website.:
> 
> What is copyright?
> Copyright is a form of protection grounded in the U.S. Constitution and granted by law for original works of authorship fixed in a tangible medium of expression. Copyright covers both published and unpublished works.
> 
> ...
> 
> "When is my work protected?
> Your work is under copyright protection the moment it is created and fixed in a tangible form that it is perceptible either directly or with the aid of a machine or device.
> 
> Do I have to register with your office to be protected?
> No. In general, registration is voluntary. Copyright exists from the moment the work is created. You will have to register, however, if you wish to bring a lawsuit for infringement of a U.S. work. See Circular 1, Copyright Basics, section "Copyright Registration."
> 
> Why should I register my work if copyright protection is automatic?
> Registration is recommended for a number of reasons. Many choose to register their works because they wish to have the facts of their copyright on the public record and have a certificate of registration. Registered works may be eligible for statutory damages and attorney's fees in successful litigation. Finally, if registration occurs within 5 years of publication, it is considered prima facie evidence in a court of law. See Circular 1, Copyright Basics, section "Copyright Registration" and Circular 38b, Highlights of Copyright Amendments Contained in the Uruguay Round Agreements Act (URAA), on non-U.S. works."
> 
> Please folks, let's stop posting incorrect information about copyright law. It's really not that difficult to understand, nor is it hard to find. I've posted both the direct link to the government site on cotyright and to an article explaining it as it specifically relates to photography.
> 
> I don't have a problem with what Kat posted... Obviously a lot of people here really don't understand, and need to be educated on, copyright law. (pretty funny, when you think of all the brough-ha-ha over VS taking over the the forum surrounding this exact issue). If Kat had posted privately, we wouldn't have had the chance to have this conversation.


----------



## Luciledodd

I am out here Karen; but if you don't register your photo within 90 days of an infringement, you can only recover the cost of the photo. But if you had registered it then the big bucks come in. My point is that if someone puts up a picture on the internet they should assume that at some time someone will copy and paste that photo to another site and there is very little that can be done about it unless a copyright was actually registered. I know that lawyers cost a lot of money and the suit has to be tried in Fed Court a person wanting to do something about an unregistered photo could spend thousands of dollars and only recover the cost of the photo.


----------



## krandall

Luciledodd said:


> I am out here Karen; but if you don't register your photo within 90 days of an infringement, you can only recover the cost of the photo. But if you had registered it then the big bucks come in. My point is that if someone puts up a picture on the internet they should assume that at some time someone will copy and paste that photo to another site and there is very little that can be done about it unless a copyright was actually registered. I know that lawyers cost a lot of money and the suit has to be tried in Fed Court a person wanting to do something about an unregistered photo could spend thousands of dollars and only recover the cost of the photo.


You are absolutely correct that prosecuting the misuse of materials (whether on the internet or elsewhere) is very expensive, and rarely worth the money. I said that in my very first post. this is true, actually whether you have registered the copyright or not. It's rare to be able to prove damages of any size.

But just because it's difficult and costly to enforce doesn't make it OK for people to do it. It's still wrong, not only ethically, but legally.


----------



## Suzi

Okay I was wrong about changing a picture a certain percent I found many topics about copy right laws this one came from a copy right attorney 
So yes, copying someone else's work is serious stuff. It is basically theft, and there are potential consequences if you are caught.

But, isn't it established law that you only have to change something 5%/10% to avoid copyright issues? Sorry, but that is a big resounding NO! Like every other patent attorney, I wish I could get my hands on the idiot who started that urban legend. Try arguing that before a judge and get an instant reality check in response.

I hope I don't get in trouble for copying his writing


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Kathie said:


> I don't think what Kat said was wrong - I just think it would have been nicer if she had sent Suzi a private message.
> 
> I do know McGee's breeder (Prairiwind) has done something so that her photos cannot be copied. I found that out when I wanted to put McGee's parent's pictures in his picture file.


I just happen to agree. If Suzi is okay with it, that is fine, but I would have felt I had been reprimanded in public and unnecessarily. JMHO.
Photos can also be watermarked...I am not sure if this has come up in the discussions or not?


----------



## Julie

Suzi~
I just think you should have fun doing your artwork,but ask to use the photo first. There appears to be many folks here that have no problems with you using their photos and I think those are the ones you should pursue.

Have fun and if all else fails---you can always take more photos of your own pups to use and share them here! :thumb:


----------



## krandall

Hi Suzi,

In this case, what you did was COMPLETELY legal, and comes under the category of "fair use". You can quote part of something for educational purposes, though best practice (and courtesy) is to also include the name of the author!

Karen



Suzi said:


> Okay I was wrong about changing a picture a certain percent I found many topics about copy right laws this one came from a copy right attorney
> So yes, copying someone else's work is serious stuff. It is basically theft, and there are potential consequences if you are caught.
> 
> But, isn't it established law that you only have to change something 5%/10% to avoid copyright issues? Sorry, but that is a big resounding NO! Like every other patent attorney, I wish I could get my hands on the idiot who started that urban legend. Try arguing that before a judge and get an instant reality check in response.
> 
> I hope I don't get in trouble for copying his writing


----------



## krandall

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> I just happen to agree. If Suzi is okay with it, that is fine, but I would have felt I had been reprimanded in public and unnecessarily. JMHO.
> Photos can also be watermarked...I am not sure if this has come up in the discussions or not?


The trouble, Flynn, is that watermarks ruin the look and enjoyment of the photo without truly protecting the image either... Just look in another recent thread, where a forum member took a watermarked photo for a stock agency and posted it on the forum. I'm sure the photo wasn't paid for, or it wouldn't have the watermark on it.

Most professional photographers who display their photos on the web rely on small file sizes rather than watermarks to protect their work from misuse.


----------



## Suzi

Who is this sweet Havanese?


----------



## Kathie

Oh, it's sweet and gorgeous Lola! Great job, Suzi!


----------



## TilliesMom

awwwww, Suzi, I LOVE it! you did a fantastic job!!!


----------



## Suzi

Kathie said:


> Oh, it's sweet and gorgeous Lola! Great job, Suzi!


 Your are right! Now Lola's mom needs to see!


----------



## Suzi

This girl is very special!


----------



## Pattie

I love Suzi's work. I have one of her paintings on my webpage (ChaCha). I am honored to have it there. I have also tried may hand at painting two of my dogs in a similar way.


----------



## Suzi

Thanks Pattie I need a picure of your new Baby whats his name? The other adorable Havanese is my Zoey! I'm trying to make them not look like it was taken from a photograph.


----------



## Suzi

A Big hint. This sweet Havanese might have roses in her garden


----------



## clare

It's got to be sweet Rosie!


----------



## dodrop82

Love it, Love it, Love it!!! Another masterpiece, Suzi!!!


----------



## Luciledodd

Suzi is this my little Rosie? Where did you find this picture? I love it. Rosie loves it and wants a print to put over her bed.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Cute, cute, cute! Suzi, you are doing an awesome job with these!


----------



## Kathie

That is beautiful, Suzi!


----------



## Suzi

Luciledodd said:


> Suzi is this my little Rosie? Where did you find this picture? I love it. Rosie loves it and wants a print to put over her bed.


 Hi, You had posted a picture of her laying down on a patio or something looked like rocks. I painted over the original so I cant show you. It was a picture of her laying down with rocks or concrete around her. I had been waiting a long time for you to have a good picture to work with.  Do you know how to put it on to a disk? And then you can just color xerox. If not pm me with your address and I'll send you a disk or a print I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Suzi

So this sweet havanese's grandmother cut her dark tips off her ears


----------



## TilliesMom

hahaha AWESOME! too cute! thanks Suzi!!


----------



## Suzi

:bump: I'm trying to sell some of my work. All you have to do is email me a good sized photo and I'll photo paint the picture and send you a disk to do what ever you please. They print at places like kinkoes and you can frame them or make cards. They take about a minimum of 2 to three hours eh. I have decided for the time being I will just charge $30. including the shipping . The more dogs the longer it takes. I like close up shots the best and I can use colors that match your decor. Although the colors sometime don't print true to what the disk shows. You can email me with a photo and your address at [email protected].
PS I'm not going to be around internet for a few days but will try to catch up next week.


----------

